# AKFF Photo Competition - Photo slideshow



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

That's pretty nifty, reckon it deserves a nicer place than this cobweb ridden anouncement section. Not that I don't like tumbleweed :lol:.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

That's Awesome, Leigh.
I presume its showing all photos since the competition started?
A link like the WIki would be good.
Can it be split up to pick a particular month?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWclbScsAADPfgAAQQOcAEAYwGCo/79/gMAEKbUNTI0FPU9NTT0QwQZNPSDU0xNNJkgZANBoNA1PRGpNP1TZJkGg0ZBpo60jVX7rhJsiMFgzdNdob1XR6IQZwtqOYYrGXmMTb+ozklLczslCvrmb+pmTK/CvsMcHboSY2VEizZlDkHkauhDYmzhVm/GKx4eeZm4rcaxVikgwUN0T5kuGhk7aKFCcLFAirQJxWd1FOm4ZX2dc7l30GVqzADwsGZpECRCrWgF0dyyptSYZy7i0FsK2sBmUMDzBIIihG4xNEMHGskWIWwB4lhZ75V1rcBposvBTPVgORQvvsYw1MLtSODpVab57AFKhJemwCyoImoAR3uq4ijTIVKKykfGEYidG/IKTmHKQ/i7kinChIZK2k5YA=


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Nicely done Red.
Very impressed.

Butts...


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> Not that I don't like tumbleweed :lol:.


Slightly off topic, great pics Red.

Tumbleweed wrote some of Australia's best ever rock songs (Lava Bread, Silver Lizard, Daddy Long Legs...) - What's not to like? :lol:


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks great... now I just need to leave this page on - so it can be my screensaver of sorts!!


----------



## usernametaken (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks good... now how about piclens compatibilty ?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Excelent job Red. Now I have another way to escape work for 10mins when I need to.

Rob.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Hows the serenity?"
Seriously, I could feel my heart rate slowing just watching that.
Great slideshow and seriously awesome photos.


----------



## rnmars1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Well done Red. 8)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Great job Red and credit to the potographers, some realy nice shots there.
Regards
ELM


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR3yVXkAAA1TgAAQUOVYED513oAgAEiKPUNAeFNPU2SZCKeU9CaYCYmJtTXGBeJ8jDfBc3IERULJZK1Dz2EEgrToYVZ5WIK6Rhi8DN+5iGSN0++h4QvxdyRThQkB3yVXkA==


----------



## Oldfisho (Jul 15, 2008)

Great photo's. They make me wish I was closer to some of those spots up north.


----------

